# Wie angelt man mit Wasserkugeln



## hark (8. Mai 2004)

Hallo @all

In den verschiedenen Foren kommt immer wieder mal der Begriff Wasserkugel vor.
Dazu hier wieder mal ne typische Anfängerfrage #t .
Wie funktioniert eine Wasserkugel?
Welche Montagemögichkeiten gibt es?
Wie erkenne ich einen Biss?
Wann eine Kugel, wann eine Pose einsetzen? oder ist es eigentlich egal?
Kann ich in jedem Gewässer mit der Kugel fischen ( Still /Fliessgewässer)?
Welche Fische beangele ich mit einer Wasserkugel?

Also ihr seht Fragen über Fragen deshalb, klärt mich bitte mal auf.

Danke im vorraus #h

@ Mod's
Ich bin wohl im falschen Forum gelandet wollte eigentlich ins Jungangler.
Sorry


----------



## michl (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt man mit Wasserkugeln*

hi!

du kannst so mit der spinnrute mit trockenfliege fischen! (ich habs auch schon ein paar mal probiert aber noch nichts damit erwischt-->sicher die falsche fliege am falschen ort#t)
lg michl


----------



## Klaus-a. (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt man mit Wasserkugeln*

Hallo hark!
Also Wasserkugeln kannst du als Festellpose oder auch als Laufpose verwenden,in der Regel verwendet man Waserkugenl wenn man auf distanz angelt also auf weite,man kann die Wasserkugeln mit Wasserfüllen dadurch hast verschiedene gewichte.Am Fleißgewässer wurde ich die Kugeln nicht verwenden,weil diese sher schnell abteriben und diese dann sehr schnell am Ufer befindet,am See ist das kein problem.
Die meisten Wasserkugeln werden am Forellenteich verwendet oder auch an der Küste,eben um auf weite zu kommen.Die kugeln habe meistens sher grelle farben wie gelb oder rot so das man sie in der ferne gut sehen kann.
Hier noch ein Bild...........


----------



## Kunze (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt man mit Wasserkugeln*

Hallo hark!

Hab`s rübergebeamt... #h


----------



## hark (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt man mit Wasserkugeln*

@Klaus-a.
Hab ich mir doch gedacht das es sich bei den Kugeln im Prinzip um etwas anders gebaute Posen handelt.
Und man verwendet die Kugel tatsächlich nur um eine höhere Wurfweite zu erzielen oder gibts da noch andere Vorzüge zu herkömmlichen Posen?


----------



## Hummer (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt man mit Wasserkugeln*

Du kannst die Wasserkugel mit Wasser füllen (ach nee ), sodaß sie gaanz langsam auf den Grund sinkt. Bei schlammigem Grund bleibt sie, wenn keine Strömung herrscht, auf dem Schlamm liegen und versinkt nicht wie ein Blei im Modder.

Ebenso beim Spinnfischen eine schöne Methode: Gefüllte Wasserkugel mit aufschwimmender Fliege. Die Wasserkugel auf die gewünschte Tiefe absinken lassen oder über den Grund hoppeln lassen und ruckweise einholen.

Für diese Art der Fischerei kann man auch Sbirolinos einsetzen.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Lachsy (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt man mit Wasserkugeln*

@Klaus-a
genauso benutze ich die wasserkugel auch , wobei der pilot gleichzeitig mein bissanzeiger ist
mfg Lachsy


----------



## basswalt (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt man mit Wasserkugeln*

bei uns wird sie auch von barschangler eingesetzt. vor allem im murtensee. wie gesagt um weit auszuwerfen. als köder können auch kleine spinner, twister oder naturköder verwendet werden. persönlich hab ich einige mal auf forellen damit geangelt. in unseren so schönen bergseen. wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist die kugel bei uns teils verboten.
petri und bey bey


----------



## RoterAdler (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt man mit Wasserkugeln*

Also ich benutze die Wasserkugel beim Schleppen am Forellensee. Meine Wasserkugeln sind nicht mit Wasser gefüllt sondern mit Blei :q Kommt aber alles aufs selbe raus. 

Dies Montiere ich auf die Hauptschnur und kann somit meine Vorfachlänge schnell verstellen (2-3,50 m) .Kominiert mit einem dreifach Wirbel und einem kurzen Vorfach (60cm) Blei auf der Hauptschnur (für die tiefen Regulierung) finde ich ist die Wasserkugel unschlagbar. Weitere Vorteile sind das Ich mit der Wasserkugel sehr weit raus komme auch ohne Blei und weniger vertütteler am Vorfach bekomme.

Für das Schleppen über Grund würde ich einen Spirolino sinkend benutzen. Da der meiner Meinung nach weniger Panikflucht bei den Fischen hervorruft wie eine grelle Wasserkugel.

So das war mein erster Beitrag in diesem Klasse Forum............


----------



## hark (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt man mit Wasserkugeln*



			
				RoterAdler schrieb:
			
		

> So das war mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum............



Na dann herzlich willkommen 

Gruss #h


----------



## fischkopf (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt man mit Wasserkugeln*

Wenn du mit Schwimmbrot fischt, kannste die Kugel fast ganz mit Wasser füllen! Dann kommst du weiter, aber das Brot wird nicht unter Wasser gezogen.


----------



## Ramon (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt man mit Wasserkugeln*

@d4-f1sh0RruL0r

Was bist du den für ein scherzkeks


----------



## Barsch44 (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt man mit Wasserkugeln*

Wenn ich mir eine Wasserkugel kaufe,dann kaufe ich mir nur Wasserkugeln die durchsichtig sind.Wie wir alle wissen sehen die Fische ja auch.Hab ich von meinen Fischerlehrer gelernt


----------



## Buntbarsch (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie angelt man mit Wasserkugeln*

@ basswalt wasserkugeln verboten? HÄÄÄÄÄ? Oder meinst du nur an forellenteichen?
__________________________________________________ 
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------

